# Hey everyone



## Ichigo (May 20, 2011)

Hey wassup everyone, Ive been lurking on here for awhile and decided to give everyone a shout out. I really like this site, plenty of good information. 

A little about me. 
I'm 45, on TRT therapy
weigh 230 Lbs, so yeah i have a gut, but I'm working on that. I'm actually down from my high of 242 Lbs.

My goals are simple! Reach and maintain 160 Lbs with 10% Body fat, with  32" OR 34" waist.

I workout 5 days a week.Full body workout 3 times a week with 15 to 20 minute cardio at the end. 
Once a week 45 minute cardio and the other day i do complexes for 10 to 15 minutes .

Finally i dialed in my diet.

2200 calories a day
Fat 122 grams a day
Protein 176 grams a day
Carbs 100 grams a day

Oh yes in 2008 i had a total hip replacement on my right hip.

Im looking forward to continue my odyssey .


----------



## tommygunz (May 20, 2011)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## dfo (May 20, 2011)

Welcome! There are  ton of very knowledgeable people here!


----------



## jaxx34 (May 20, 2011)

welcome this is a good place!enjoy


----------



## Gena Marie (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Hawkins (May 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## tyzero89 (May 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Nadar (May 23, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

welcome


----------

